# I'll never tow a caravan.....



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

We went off to France at the end of the school holidays and had an absolutely fantastic time. Only stayed at Aires and it was just great. However....

About an hour from our destination on the first day, we were heading down one of the motorways. I passed a GB Discovery towing a large caravan and eventually passed a coach. There was a stiff headwind and passing the coach was a bit un-nerving. However, as we struggled up the hills the coach eventually caught and passed us again. I told my wife, I was just going to sit behind it as the buffeting was not fun to drive through, even in a large A class. For quite a few miles I just sat at a reasonable distance behind the coach.

Next thing the Discovery comes past us, and then starts to pass the coach. As the caravan caught the first blast of turbulence, it started to snake. In an instant it was out of control, with the caravan shaking the Discovery like it was a rag doll. The whole unit slammed into the central barrier and then into the coach. My family were screaming for me to stop, which I did just as the Landy jackknifed in front of us and into the side barrier. The occupants were trapped by the barrier on one side and the caravan on the other. I was just praying that the whole lot would not flip. I ran to the Discovery and broke the window and got the lady and her kids out. By that time a few other people had stoped to help and we bundled the family into a MPV and tried to calm them down.

We were all rather shocked, but really glad that there were only a few small cuts from the broken glass.

We started French lessons last night, as I felt so helpless not being able to make sure that someone had called the police and rescue services etc. The fire brigade arrived and proceeded to remove the wreckage. We tried to ask if we were still need, but got the distinct impression that we were just in the way, so moved off as did all the others that had stopped other than the coach.

A good lesson learnt in wind dynamics and large vehicles (unfortunately at others expense). But I will never tow a caravan after witnessing that.

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What a terrifying incident,well done Pete for helping everyone get out of the discovery.

I only started M/Homing this year after 20 years tugging fortunately accident free,even though I used to abide by the caravan clubs 85% towing rule I think the M/H is far more stable,particularly at motorway speeds.

The incident you have described is the most dangerous manouevre when towing-overtaking a large vehicle at high speed,windy conditions.You always seem to get a wobble on the van just as you get past the lorry,a bit like the tail wagging the dog.

Even though I was towing with a LWB Shogun,using a stabiliser and the laden weight of the van was only 70% of the car,it would still happen.

On our trip down the M5 to Cornwall this summer I lost count of the 4wd vehicles towing caravans that overtook me whilst I was travelling at a steady 60 in lane 1,and then struggling to control a mini-snake when pulling back in.

I feel a lot safer driving at high speeds in my M/Home-how many of us do you see overturned or on the hard shoulder compared to caravans.I am now definitely an ex-caravanner and will never go back.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

The camber on a lot of French roads leaves much to be desired.& can also cause dangerous situations again especially when overtaking large vehicles in windy conditions.



Motorhomer


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

As an ex caravanner myself I would totally agree that driving a MH is a lot more relaxing than towing a caravan, not to mention hitching up!

Simon


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm fairly new to motorhoming, and although I've driven big, heavy vans before, I was surprised at the swerve-inducing buffeting I got when passing lorries. It's fairly obvious why - a large, flatish object pushing through the air at 50-80 mph creates a 'bow wave', which is bound to affect the stability of the van.

I've read that low profile vans are affected less than overcabs.

Incidentally, last weekend I got a surprise when passed by a big Auto-Trail doing around 20mph fatser than me. The van got pushed quite firmly sideways for a second or so.

Well done, Pete, on what you did. I'm sure you helped a lot. And well done on brushing up on your French so you can be of more assistance should something like this happen again.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Towing*

Hello there!

Were they Towing or Toeing it?

I have only ever towed trailers and vans with TSC (Trailer Stability Control Part of ESP or DSC) VW T5 and BMW X5 without problems.

However, I have lost count of the number of ""toers" who have passed me ended up snaking. My last account of this was today some bloke pulling a large trailer in the wind doing around 85-90mph.

Glad to hear there was no serious injuries - well done to your "Hazard perception" I believe they term it these days.

Trev


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The relaxed speed restriction laws in western europe regarding caravan/trailer towing will always be a temptation for the unwary traveller abroad, who is more comfortable in a 50mph limit on UK roads, to push the pedal that little bit further down, glad you were there to help out, yet saddened at the same time for an incident such as this to interfere with your holiday, harsh as it may sound brits abroad and their driving habits leave a lot to be desired  

Dave


----------

